# More Kate Spade at TJ Maxx



## CatePNW

Stopped in TJ Maxx today and they have more Kate Spade than I've ever seen at my store.  This display was mostly Maise bags.  They also had some totes and a hot pink satchel and a few other random bags.  I wish they had some of the accessories, but they only had a few patent skinny wallets.


----------



## all7s

I am so drooling over this photo!  I wouldnt have been able to resist the red floral mini audrey on the bottom. But the yellow perforated maise and the top two pink and white bags are calling me as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BeachBagGal

CatePNW said:


> Stopped in TJ Maxx today and they have more Kate Spade than I've ever seen at my store.  This display was mostly Maise bags.  They also had some totes and a hot pink satchel and a few other random bags.  I wish they had some of the accessories, but they only had a few patent skinny wallets.
> 
> View attachment 2898379


Oh wow! How were the prices?


----------



## CatePNW

BeachBagGal said:


> Oh wow! How were the prices?



Most were $149 and $169.


----------



## ilikesunshine

I noticed my store had more than normal but not like this.  I will have to stop in and take a peek.  Are those good prices? I don't know enough about KS to say that's a good deal? Or is it more that these bags are no longer around and this is the last opportunity to get them?


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

CatePNW said:


> Stopped in TJ Maxx today and they have more Kate Spade than I've ever seen at my store.  This display was mostly Maise bags.  They also had some totes and a hot pink satchel and a few other random bags.  I wish they had some of the accessories, but they only had a few patent skinny wallets.
> 
> View attachment 2898379


Where are you located!!??!?!


----------



## CatePNW

dawnsfinallywed said:


> Where are you located!!??!?!



Washington state, in a smaller region with only one TJ Maxx, one Coach Boutique store, and one Macy's.  Those are my ONLY choices for local handbag shopping!


----------



## Crystal_lea

found this at local marshalls for 199.99 is this a good deal? The closets outlet to me is 3 hours. &#128532;


----------



## Crystal_lea

Closest*


----------



## tonij2000

Crystal_lea said:


> View attachment 2902558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found this at local marshalls for 199.99 is this a good deal? The closets outlet to me is 3 hours. &#128532;



Looks like a nice bag! Is it retail or outlet? Whats the regular price?


----------



## paintednightsky

Is 179.99 (about 200 including taxes) a good price for a black Villabella Avenue Elena?  I impulse bought it at Marshall's today.  Haven't bought bags in a very long time and first KS....


----------



## Crystal_lea

tonij2000 said:


> Looks like a nice bag! Is it retail or outlet? Whats the regular price?




I'm not sure I think it's outlet. I'm kinda new to Kate. Idk how to tell. And I think the reg price was 365$ I may be wrong though. It was really nice and big.  Thinking about going back and getting it.


----------



## catty413

Crystal_lea said:


> I'm not sure I think it's outlet. I'm kinda new to Kate. Idk how to tell. And I think the reg price was 365$ I may be wrong though. It was really nice and big.  Thinking about going back and getting it.




I think the bag looks like an outlet since the spade is stamped. You can also tell by the numbers on the tag, if it starts with wbru it's outlet if it starts with PXRU then it's from kate spade stores(:


----------



## Crystal_lea

catty413 said:


> I think the bag looks like an outlet since the spade is stamped. You can also tell by the numbers on the tag, if it starts with wbru it's outlet if it starts with PXRU then it's from kate spade stores(:




Ok!! Thanks so much..


----------



## xiaobai0622

never saw KS in my TJ max


----------



## missmoimoi

Lots of Kate spade at downtown Winners, prices are so-so, not great


----------



## LynnArchWired

Wow, I will have to look for those at my local TJ Maxx! I was just browsing around the Kate Spade store at Stanford Shopping Center in CA yesterday. Their bags are really cute but quite pricey! Nice to know they're available in some of the discount stores!


----------

